# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πως ξεχωρίζουμε το φύλο στα κοκατίλ;;;

## Nikkk

Ανοίγω ένα θέμα στο οποίο έχω κάποιες απορίες. Είχα την εντύπωση ότι στα Κοκατίλ ξεχωρίζουμε το φύλο κατα κύριο λόγο απ'το χρώμα, δηλαδή τα σκούρα αρσενικά και τ'ανοικτόχρωμα θηλυκά. τώρα όμως έχω αρχίσει να έχω αμφιβολίες, μήπως η πιπίλα μου είναι τελικά πιπίλος;;;;  :Happy:  είναι κατακίτρινο 3 μηνών κ ήμουν σίγουρη ότι είναι κοπελιά αλλά το ακούω κ πολυκελαιδάει, που συνήθως το κάνουν τ'αρσενικά. Ρωτώ γιατί θέλω να πάρω ένα που είδα στο πετ που έχει γκρίζο φτέρωμα κ άσπρο στο κεφάλι-κοιλιά κ θέλω να φτιάξω νέο ζευγάρι! Το άσπρο είναι τρελό χρώμα στα Κοκατίλ, μ'αρέσει πολύ!!!

----------


## Κωνσταντίνος.

Αν τραγουδάει πολύ , τότε μάλλον είναι αρσενικό . Τα ενήλικα αρσενικά έχουν ένα φοτεινό και καθαρό κίτρινο στο κεφάλι και έχουν χάσει τις βούλες που έχουν τα μικρα κάτω απο τις φτερούγες και πο την ουρά . Επίσης συνήθως στα μικρά αρσενικά οι βούλες κάτω απο τις φτερούγες φτάνουν μέχρι τη μισή φτερούγα και μετά χάνοντε (δεν υπάρχουν) . Στα whiteface τα αρσενικά έχουν ένα ολόασπρο πρόσωπο ενώ τα θυλικά έχουν γκρί .
Επίσεις τα αρσενικά έχουν πιο λεπτό και μακρύ σώμα και τα μάτια των θυλικών τίνουν να είναι πιο κοντά στο κέντρο του προσώπου .
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και εξερέσεις ...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-Cockatiel_fylo.html

----------


## Nikkk

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!! Είμαι καινούρια και περίεργη αλλά μου λύνονται οι απορίες μου σιγά-σιγά! Ξαναευχαριστώ!!! Το "κακό" είναι ότι αυτό που έχω βάλει στο μάτι είναι αρσενικό λοιπόν, όπως και τα 2 που έχω υποψήφια για ταίρι!! κρίμα!!! Οσο για το link, πραγματικά υπέροχο και κατατοπιστικότατο!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Νίκη αν βάλεις φώτο των γονέων εδώ και του μικρού,κάποια παιδιά ξέρουν να σου πουν τι φύλλο είναι το μικρό.

----------


## Nikkk

Ναι, να το κάνω αλλά πως τη δημοσιεύω εδώ;;; Ασχετη, είιπαμε...  :Happy:  Να την ανεβάσω στο αλμπουμ μου ίσως;; κ μετά;;; Βοήθεια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

μεσο imageshack...
υπαρχει και ενα θεμα στο φορουμ που λεει πως να ανεβασεις φωτογραφιες...

----------


## mitsman

*  Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο νέο φόρουμ 				*

 							Για να ανεβάσετε φωτό σε ένα θέμα επιλέγετε "Εξελιγμένη Επεξεργασία" και στη σελίδα που βγαίνει, λίγο πιο κάτω απο το πεδίο στο οποίο γράφετε απάντηση, έχεις 2 εργαλεία στη διάθεσή σου:


1. Display the upload form from Photobucket.   Με αυτό οι φωτογραφίες σας ανεβαίνουν στο photobucket, χωρίς να   χρειάζεται να φύγετε καθόλου απο το φόρουμ. Πατώντας επάνω σε αυτό το   λινκ, αν έχετε ήδη λογαριασμό στο photobucket, βγαίνει μία φόρμα που σας   επιτρέπει να βάλετε στο φόρουμ φωτογραφίες, ή βίντεο που ήδη έχετε   ανεβάσει εκεί. Εναλλακτικά βγαίνει ένα κουτάκι με το οποίο μπορείτε να   διαλέξετε φωτογραφία, ή βίντεο απο τον υπολογιστή σας

2. Upload your images to ImageShack. Ακριβώς όπως το παραπάνω, μόνο που οι φωτογραφίες ανεβαίνουν στο Imageshack.
1.Πατάω ''Επιλογή αρχείου'' ...(Download ImageShack Toolbar! )
2.ανοίγει παραθυράκι απο τα αρχεία του υπολογιστή μου και επιλέγω φώτο πατάω Ανοιγμα ή ΕNΤER 
3.πατάω host it και
4.Πρέπει να σου ανοίγει νέα σελίδα στο ImageShack με ανεβασμένη τη φωτογραφία σου
5.κάνεις αντιγραφή του λινκ (κωδικού) foroum από δεξιά της σελίδας 
6.και κάνεις επικόλληση εδώ

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

3on μηνων δεν νομιζω να μπορουμε να βασιστουμε στα χρωματα για το φυλο...
αν τραγουδαει ρυθμικα τοτε οι πιθανοτητες να ειναι αρσενικο γινονται αρκετα περισσοτερες απο το να ειναι θηλυκο...

----------


## Nikkk

Κ μια τελευταία  :Happy:  ελπίζω να τα κατάφερα!!!

----------


## Nikkk

Ναι! Τα κατάφερα!!! Ευχαριστώ!!!!! Για πείτε μου τώρα, τι νομίζετε;;; Παντως εγώ τελικά πιστεύω οτι επειδή κελαιδά κ είναι κ λίγο τσαμπουκάς, μάλλον αγόρι...

----------


## ananda

Νίκη εγώ δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω να σου πω για το φύλλο αλλά ότι είναι κουκλί γι αυτό είμαι σίγουρη!

----------


## ananda

:Sign0006:  *εννοούσα φύλο και όχι φύλλο*  :Ashamed0005:

----------


## vagelis76

> Νίκη αν βάλεις φώτο των γονέων εδώ και του μικρού,κάποια παιδιά ξέρουν να σου πουν τι φύλλο είναι το μικρό.



Θα βοηθούσαν φώτο των γονέων για να σου πουν τη φύλλο ίσως είναι το μικρό.Η μετάλλαξη αυτή είναι δύσκολο να το αναγνωρίσεις από την εμφάνιση και μόνο.
Σε λίγο καιρό θα έχεις και δείγματα από τη συμπεριφορά του.

----------


## Nikkk

Οι γονείς είναι αυτοί οι 2, περισυνή φώτο. το γκρι ο μπαμπάς, το κιτρινοσταχτί η μαμά. Τωρα δε μπορώ να βγάλω καλύτερη φώτο γιατί έχουν ξανά αυγά κ είναι λίγο επιφυλακτικά οταν πλησιάζω, δε θα βγει καλή...

----------

